# Pompano Advice



## chased4184 (Jan 6, 2017)

Want to take my daughters out and catch some Pompanos. Any advice as far as rig used, best bait etc would help. Just want my girls to love fishing and don’t want to get skunked


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Dropper rig made from 10-15lb flourocarbon with smallest or no swivels. #1 or #1/0 hooks with a sandflea about the size of an olive. Other baits are similar sized shrimp or shrimp pieces. You can also try "fishbites" strips. I've had good luck with them on other species, but never caught a pomp on them. But many others have.

PS, I'm guessing it's pretty late in the year for pomps. It might be next April or so before they come back around. Others can chime in on that. I usually quit fishing for them in August/September.


----------



## eddyfisher (Oct 25, 2019)

*Maybe not gone yet*

Talked to a gent yesterday that claimed to have caught a number of pompano on the beach day before yesterday in Navarre. Good luck.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

There starting on the fall run back to the south


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> There starting on the fall run back to the south


Interesting. Fall run is about over with further east in PC and Mexico Beach. Usually done by Mid Sept.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

A friend uses those pink colored fishbites, says they work good. Dropper rigged, 1 to 2oz pyramid weight tied at end of line, then 2 hooks tied above the weight 12" apart. g/l


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Even if the pomp's are gone you can still have fun chasing whiting with pretty much the same rigs right?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The Fall run is just getting good !


----------

